# URGENT: Little brown dots in worms?!



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 19, 2014)

A forum member was kind enough to send me 100 red wiggler worms to help me start my worm farm for my boxies. I got the package this morning and its COVERED in these little brown bugs. I'm just starting to raise worms...are these babies, larvae, whatever? Mites? I don't want to add anything to my existing setup before knowing what they are. Pics in just a minute.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Here they are!


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't know what they are, but EWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 19, 2014)

T33's Torts said:


> I don't know what they are, but EWWWWWWWWW!


 That's what I said! At the moment I am trying to just pick out worms. It's going...ok I guess.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 19, 2014)

http://www.nyworms.com/earthworm_mites.htm


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 19, 2014)

Scroll down to "mites" http://www.naturesfootprint.com/community/articles/worm-bin


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 19, 2014)

jaizei said:


> http://www.nyworms.com/earthworm_mites.htm


Damn! One step behind ya.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2014)

Get some sort of screen - a mesh with small holes - and dump the whole thing on the screen then gently run the hose over it, rinsing off the worms. The little mites will go through the screen and the worms will be clean. However, make sure where you do this you don't care if you have a mite infestation.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Get some sort of screen - a mesh with small holes - and dump the whole thing on the screen then gently run the hose over it, rinsing off the worms. The little mites will go through the screen and the worms will be clean. However, make sure where you do this you don't care if you have a mite infestation.


So like a neighbors that you hate?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 19, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> So like a neighbors that you hate?


Can't you do it in the garbage can? It's easier, just find out when the garbage truck comes and do it before that  That way you don't get a complaint in the police!


----------

